# awesome little 5 watt LED...



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

This thing kicks butt!

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=20995&subcategory_ID=4320

I'm able to mount it on my oversized road bike bars (test fit) with 2 rubber gaskets (shortened 1 gasket with an extra loop and joined them together).

I commuted home last night on my hardtail and the dinotte light easily surpasses my 4 x 1 watt LED lights I had last year. (2 cat eye el500 (for spot beams ahead) ( http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=19371 ) and 2 planet bike super spot for immediate flood light (http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=18046&item=40-1904&slitrk=search&slisearch=true
). 

I mounted it on my hardtail's syntace aero bars http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=83&item=00-3933&slitrk=search&slisearch=true with the computer mount : http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=4964&item=00-3991&slitrk=search&slisearch=true

I put the light upside down so on the mount, so my hands wouldn't block any of the light.

I hope to pick up the 3 watt helmet version from peterwhitecycles.com.

I think performance had it for $179 or something 2 weeks ago, and I got a 10% off coupon from Hot Deals.. and slapped some perforamnce bucks on it, and got it down to $119.
SWEET.

Dinotte website is located at: http://www.dinottelighting.com/

Only downside, is the battery pack isn't water proof. I wrapped it in a plastic bag for now. 

Any suggestions? Performance tech suggests drying it out everytime after rain - but I'd rather not have it wet in the first place.


----------



## meathead (May 8, 2006)

*you could...*

put a condem over it. In all seriousness, not a bad way to waterproof a battery pack. 

...get one without lube though


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2004)

I've been using one for a while now, paired with their awesome tail light, and getting the batteries wet hasn't been an issue. I need to take the batteries out of the holder anyway to charge them so letting the holder, case and batteries dry overnight isn't as big of a headache as you might assume. 

-James <-- in Oregon


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Looks pretty nifty,*

but still a little pricy for my taste ($199 now at performance). Here's a cheaper alternative I use, with about the same brightness, from a "non-bike" source. Miniature flashlight, with xenon bulb and rechargeable lithium-ion batteries. Light, handlebar mount, smart charger and 2 sets of batteries for under $40. Adjustable focus is a very useful feature. Weatherproof, as far as I can tell (I've used it in heavy rain with no problem). Batteries go about 45-60 minutes on a charge, but the smart charger juices them up in about 3 hours, so it's easy to carry a spare set. The mount is a little clunky, but a couple of heavy rubber bands make it secure but still easily adjustable. Unlike LED lights the bulbs have limited life, especially because the light overvolts them to get the brightness, but I'd guess I got 30-40 hours from a bulb in last winter's commuting. Replacement bulbs cost under $2. The whole thing is lighter than the Dinotte system, mainly because the 2 little lithium cells weigh less than 4 AA's.
























https://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1391


----------



## Kalrog (Aug 17, 2006)

Now THAT is a setup I could get into. Some of those hand held lights are amazing and especially some of the LED versions would work great for this application. Hmmm.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

How do you aim that thing?? I can see in one direction you would just spin it around the bar, but what about the other direction. I was thinking about a red one attached to my seat stay, but it would only protect me from airplanes. - TF


----------



## likeguymontag (May 31, 2003)

For that price, you can get a basic HID from TrailTech. HIDs are much more efficient than LED, so for the same size battery pack, you can have greatly increased brightness.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2004)

likeguymontag said:


> so for the same size battery pack, you can have greatly increased brightness.


Can't run the same size battery pack. 4 AA's are only 4.8 volts. I can't think of one HID that will run on 4.8 volts. I could be wrong though.

The bigger problem with other lights, the flashlight one above, notwithstanding, is the proprietary batteries. The 5W DiNotte is plenty bright for riding up to about 15mph. I've used it above 20mph, but wouldn't recommend it. _And_ it uses AA batteries. Batteries die on you? You lay out $5 and you have new ones. Are the new batteries higher capacity (as happens, technology increases the capacity), you buy new ones, again ~$5 and you now have longer run time. 

Regarding the light above, I've use older CatEye Xenon bulb headlights and they weren't bad. The light output that is, I didn't like the lights themselves very well, but this was years ago. What I like about the LED lights, other than the durability, is the color temperature. I like the whiter color of the LED as opposed to the yellower halogen/xenon set up. Also, I think calling them xenon is a little misleading, since in the automotive world the term refers to HID set ups. These are still filament bulbs, like halogens are.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> How do you aim that thing?? I can see in one direction you would just spin it around the bar, but what about the other direction. I was thinking about a red one attached to my seat stay, but it would only protect me from airplanes. - TF



That's the one major drawback, other than cost, for the taillight. I have mine mounted on a cronometro knob -- like the one below -- that I've attached to my seat stay.

edit... never mind about the image, it doesn't want to work. Just go HERE.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

bas said:


> This thing kicks butt!
> 
> http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=20995&subcategory_ID=4320
> 
> ...


If you like that check out the new Niterider MiNewt. It has a 3 or 6 hour burn time and retails for 159.99. The battery is lith ion, and weighs nothing...actually the package weighs 227 grams. The lamp, battery, etc is very small.

http://www.niterider.com/prod_minewt.shtml


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

i jsut bought this cygolite dualcross at performance and i'm very pleased with it... 20 watts led goes for 4+ hours and it weighs about 500 grms... longer battery life if you use one of the three lower settings... highly recommended

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=21103&subcategory_ID=4320


----------



## studiddy (Sep 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I've been using one for a while now, paired with their awesome tail light, and getting the batteries wet hasn't been an issue. I need to take the batteries out of the holder anyway to charge them so letting the holder, case and batteries dry overnight isn't as big of a headache as you might assume.
> 
> -James <-- in Oregon


How do you like the tail light? I've been considering it, but I think it may be overkill.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Here is what I have been using with a makeshift holder made of a mini pump holder and a piece of pipe insulation. The flashlight provides superb lighting but will only burn about an hour and 15 minutes on one charge. My normal route includes a well lit loop so I flash it if there is an oncoming vehicle and keep it on steady for the ride out and back.

I need to get one of those clips. Anyone know where to buy just a clip? Thanks.
Here is the one I have (also pictured below)
http://streamlight-flashlights.com/75001.html

Here is a link to one that would be a better choice for cycling.
http://streamlight-flashlights.com/slreledfl.html


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*You mean this thing?*



handsomerob said:


> I need to get one of those clips. Anyone know where to buy just a clip? Thanks.[/url]











It''s here:
https://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1993

But be warned; it has a significant design flaw. The top clamp does not latch securely enough, and will vibrate loose when used on the bike, allowing the flashlight to fall out. I remedied that with two large rubber bands (made from mini bungees), one around the lip of the clamp to hold it closed, and one under the bar and over the front and back of the flashlight. With those additions it works fine. It works much better than the makeshift holder I tried to fabricate from packing foam (probably a lot like yours).


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

teoteoteo said:


> If you like that check out the new Niterider MiNewt. It has a 3 or 6 hour burn time and retails for 159.99. The battery is lith ion, and weighs nothing...actually the package weighs 227 grams. The lamp, battery, etc is very small.
> 
> http://www.niterider.com/prod_minewt.shtml


As far as brightness goes, are you saying that Dinotte is comparable to MiNewt? I've been considering the MiNewt since I may be able to get a pro-deal on this. Please share your experience with this product. I am attracted to lightwieght so far but know nothing about the lighting.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2004)

Noël said:


> As far as brightness goes, are you saying that Dinotte is comparable to MiNewt? I've been considering the MiNewt since I may be able to get a pro-deal on this. Please share your experience with this product. I am attracted to lightwieght so far but know nothing about the lighting.



The MiNewt is based on a 3W LED, and doesn't put out as much light as the 5W DiNotte. It's not as expensive either. The beam is nice and round, very clean, with a bright center. It has a great burn time, and the entire package is very nice.

-James


----------

